# Tell me this is a joke?? (illegal immigrants)



## Denise1952 (Nov 24, 2014)

but if it's not, I'd like to know the truth.  I know, good luck with getting that:


----------



## jujube (Nov 24, 2014)

'fraid not.  It's been going on for a loooong time.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 24, 2014)

No wonder folks want to come to America!


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 24, 2014)

I can't answer the original question because it raises more questions in my mind.

Who is collecting the data that would make this assessment ($56 bill)  valid?
How are illegal immigrants identified for the purpose of identifying how much money they are sending home?

Is it OK for legal immigrants to send money out of the country?
Is it OK for corporations to send profits to countries that are tax havens?


----------



## JudyB (Nov 24, 2014)

nwlady said:


> but if it's not, I'd like to know the truth.  I know, good luck with getting that:



Unfortunately probably not...a joke.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 24, 2014)

I think it is probably a gross overstatement,at best.  I know the only free medical care illegal immigrants are entitled to receive is true emergency treatment.  For their children born here (who are American citizens by birth) it's a different story.


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 24, 2014)

I live in NM, a border state. I don't know exact numbers, but it is a fact that a lot of $ gets sent south. Every supermarket service desk has rates posted for wiring $ to Mexico, at least, & I often see people doing it. Same at the "mailbox" stores. Lots of Foreign professionals here on legitimate visas send mega bucks out, all over the world.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2014)

That statement comes from the xenophobic white supremacist racist named Frosty Wooldridge made years ago, and just one piece of trash that has been recycled through anti-immigrant lunatics for years now, usually through emails/social media, etc. 

 If I were you, I wouldn't be so quick to forward that trash to others, there's enough hate going around.  I hope once you realize the kind of person who writes these things, you won't aid him and his followers by posting this racist garbage anymore.

http://www.newswithviews.com/Wooldridge/frosty2.htm

"How about the $56 billion in pure cash illegal migrants sent to their home countries last year and every year? That’s after their kids enjoyed free education, free lunches and free medical care paid for by you. Mexico receives $15 billion annually from its worker drones. No wonder Vicente Fox sent us 9.2 million illegal alien Mexicans so far."
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________
More about this person:

http://imagine2050.newcomm.org/2011...nmentalist-member-of-fairs-board-of-advisors/

"That name is Frosty Wooldridge, who recently has been busy regurgitating some tired anti-immigrant talking points.Frosty’s writing usually tends to revolve around race based fear-mongering and US population statistics that are presented alongside random statements about economic collapse and ecological apocalypse. But, very recently he opened a vein of rhetoric that’s particularly infected, even for him.

In a blog post titled “Immigration‘sOnslaught: EndlessRefugees,” Frosty aims his cross-hairs at society’s most vulnerable and disenfranchised, reaming the poor and people of color—most specifically, the “boatloads” of earthquake victims in Haiti:“If you haven’t noticed, the tiny island of Haiti houses 9 million starving, homeless, illiterate and destitute people. They have cut down 98 percent of their trees. Take a hint of their future from the Eastern Island metaphor.”​This is an ill-metaphor he then clumsily points at the African-American Muslim communities of America, using Haiti’s disasters as a que to unroll a nativist prophecy of sorts:“As I walked the streets where Ben Franklin strolled, I felt like I was walking in another country dominated by Burka-wearing Muslim women along with a majority of third world immigrants. Philadelphia is no longer a city inhabited with Americans. It’s a mishmash of immigrants.”​Frosty also goes on to advocate for abstaining from aiding the victims of the recent famine in the Horn of Africa:“For every one of those cute little starving children that you see on the TV screen, if we feed them, each will sire another 20 just like himself.”​So, why would FAIR be eager or even willing to be associated with such wild ignorance, such xenophobic, anti-immigrant rhetoric? Whose interests at FAIR are being served by publicly allying the organization with this “environmentalist?”

The answer, clearly, is that FAIR has chosen its stance: one of racial prejudice, xenophobia, and extremist politics.

This is a stance that many Americans are proud to deny floor space to, yet such groups are willing to fight for places in legitimate political forums. That in mind, bigoted groups like FAIR, the Tanton Network in whole, and other groups who are affiliated with the Tanton Network – the likes of Council of Conservative Citizens, VDARE, and others – are marginalized voices in this country for good reason. And we must never forget those reasons.

These groups and their followers don’t stand for democracy. They stand to maintain America’s current socio-racial majority and little else."
________________________________________________________________________________________________
More false claims by this person:
http://www.factcheck.org/2009/04/cost-of-illegal-immigrants/

_________________________________________________________________________________________________
What some college students though of his rantings:
http://news.infoshop.org/article.php?story=20051117123905226

"On Wednesday November 16th a man named Frosty Wooldridge came to the University of Houston Campus on a "Texas Patriot Speaking Tour". Frosty is the author of a book called _Immigration's Unarmed Invasion: Deadly Consequences and was planning to deliver an hour long presentation on the threats of illegal immigration including immigrants bringing diseases such as leprosy into the US, and the social chaos that may result from speaking more than one language. Frosty and his supporters (two elderly gentlemen) Primary concern of this afternoon appeared to be the repeal of HB 1403 a bill that allows non-status students who graduate from Texas high schools and reside here for more than 6 years receive instate tuition fees.

The Racist and Xenophobic message of Frosty and friends did not go unnoticed, youth from the Jovenes Immigrantes por un Futuro Mejor (JIFM, or Young Immigrants for a Better Future) and the Houston Chapter of Anti-Racist Action coordinated a protest of Frosty's planned presentation.

 Frosty was supposed to speak at Lynn Eusan Park, but by the time he got there, there was a group of students picketing with signs that read Immigration and Terrorism are not the same and For a World Without Borders. Frosty and his 2 senior friends decided it was not a very good place to set up shop and walked away, distributing literature on a path with much more foot traffic.

 The young protesters ended up following them there where a protest continued for at least an hour and a half. Numerous students on their way to and from class stopped by and many joined in the heckling of the racists. _

_____________________________________________________________________________________________
More on this white-separatist racist:
http://isreview.org/issues/50/minutemen.shtml







These truths about the nature of the Minutemen have been omitted from media coverage. A recent American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) report that surveyed 581 articles and editorials about the vigilantes found “six areas of consistent misperception and inaccuracy,” including “the extremist and xenophobic motivations” of the group; an underreporting of participation and promotion of the Minuteman Project from the white supremacist community”; and an almost complete omission of the “violence and illegal activity” perpetrated by the Minutemen and other vigilante groups.[SUP]12

[/SUP]
The twenty-first century Paul Revere Riders, a Minutemen on motorcycles spin-off group, set out on a six-figure funded, forty-eight state tour of hate in 2006. The tour was headed by Frosty Wooldridge, a right-wing “nativist” and author of such racist gems as Immigration's Unarmed Invasion: Deadly Consequences, which dubs immigrants a “disease jihad.” 

Wooldridge rails, “I don't want to see my country taken over…and have them make the Southwest a slime pit Third World country like Mexico.” This language is echoed almost verbatim not only on the Web site of California's Minuteman suburban counterpart, Save Our State (SOS), but also on placards hoisted by the National Alliance.[SUP]13

[/SUP]
In fact, SOS had confederate flags, swastikas, and Hitler-era “sieg-heil” salutes on display at a July 2005, demonstration at a day laborer center in Laguna Beach, CA.

 The group's leader, Joe Turner, justified lamely: “Just because one believes in white separatism, that does not make them a racist.” 

In a chat room for the white supremacist Web site Stormfront, the story was painted somewhat differently, as one online contributor wrote, groups like SOS are a “Trojan horse” for hardcore racists to enter more legitimated, “mainstream” anti-immigrant politics.

 “This is a movement that every WN [white nationalist] should support and be active in.” "


----------



## Laurie (Nov 25, 2014)

You should worry!

Our government gives child benefits, and tax relief,  to immigrant (some of them illegals) workers for children they have left in their home country, who have never been in the UK and have no intention of coming here!

You are right to worry about Obamacare and immigrant amnesty.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 25, 2014)

What benefits do UK workers in Europe receive? In other words, is this a reciprocal arrangement within the EU?

Do you have a link that support this claim that provides specific examples and the conditions that apply?


----------



## Pam (Nov 25, 2014)

Here's a couple of links for you, Warrigal. Hope they are helpful.

https://www.gov.uk/working-abroad/overview

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-25134521


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks Pam. I did look around a bit for myself and discovered that the reciprocal agreement between OZ and the UK has been dead since 2001.
I didn't know that at all. NZ still has an agreement with the UK.


----------



## Vivjen (Nov 25, 2014)

We also have thousands of retirees living in EU; especially Spain, who can receive their pensions etc there, so are also exporting millions of pounds.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Most of these people work for peanuts and send the money home to those who have even fewer peanuts, and most of them do the work that we don't want to do...


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 25, 2014)

Yup, Ralphy.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 25, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> That statement comes from the xenophobic white supremacist racist named Frosty Wooldridge made years ago, and just one piece of trash that has been recycled through anti-immigrant lunatics for years now, usually through emails, etc.
> 
> If I were you, I wouldn't be so quick to forward that trash to others, there's enough hate going around.  I hope once you realize the kind of person who writes these things, you won't aid him and his followers by posting this racist garbage anymore.
> 
> ...




Thank you, SeaBreeze, for setting the record straight.  

This is just one more example of misinformation being spread around and the people that believe it, no matter if its about immigration or racism, this is the root of the problems in our sad sad hypocritical world.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi Seabreeze,

I did ask for folks to tell me if it was true, I was hoping it wasn't.  True, I don't research everything I get hold of.   I certainly don't support white supremicists.  I trust, for the most part, what I learn here.  At least I get "both" sides.  I'm glad to know about this Frosty dude though, I'll watch for that when seeing things online/email.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 25, 2014)

If Hispanics here have bona fide jobs, they are paying taxes. Their kids aren't getting free education nor are they getting free medical care. Their benefit from social service programs would be no different that anyone paying into the "pot". If they are sending a portion of their income to some other Country, how is that any different than we spending our money here on crap made in China, Japan, Korea, Indonesia... or Mexico???

If Hispanics here are "illegal" and are working 'under-the-table', they are working for far less than minimum wage. That those are not paying into the tax revenue stream is the fault of those who employ undocumented immigrants for cash. Shut down that type of illegal employment by shutting down those businesses and the problem goes away.

The executive order issued last week will allow many to come out of the shadows, obtain work visas, and begin paying into the system. 

I had occasionally run into crews of Hispanic workers. This past year, Hispanic crews seem to be the majority of those I've been working with. Some are superb craftsmen who do remarkable work and are proud of their accomplishments. Some are lazy, could care less if they do good work, and I wonder why they are kept on by their employers. Wait a minute... Doesn't that apply to ALL, regardless of ethnicity???


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2014)

Well said Grumpy Ol' Man.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 26, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> If Hispanics here have bona fide jobs, they are paying taxes. Their kids aren't getting free education nor are they getting free medical care. Their benefit from social service programs would be no different that anyone paying into the "pot". If they are sending a portion of their income to some other Country, how is that any different than we spending our money here on crap made in China, Japan, Korea, Indonesia... or Mexico???
> 
> If Hispanics here are "illegal" and are working 'under-the-table', they are working for far less than minimum wage. That those are not paying into the tax revenue stream is the fault of those who employ undocumented immigrants for cash. Shut down that type of illegal employment by shutting down those businesses and the problem goes away.
> 
> ...



Those businesses using or abusing illegal are the key. Shutting down those businesses or people that hire illegals and/or don't pay unemployment, workmens comp, health insurance etc is the solution because they ARE a BIG part of the problem. That being said many of these illegals as will many American citizens continue to work under the table, off book or for cash only. The problem or thing with many illegals in a poor economy that is without skin in the game like a credit rating, insurance etc they can switch back or stay in the underground economy much easier.. The American citizen can lose their credit or have the taxman come after them because they haven't filed a return or didn't pay enough. 

The problem is not fixable by one executive order because it has entangled itself in the US economy in too many ways. Too many businesses have become accustomed or grown based on an illegal workforce(don't agree) but will these same businesses willingly or automatically start paying above board and/or minimum wage & benefits or will they stick with the underground work force American or illegal. Will they raise workplace standards because they knowing a legal employee is more likely to report them for a violations. Right now it comes down to the businesses that use & abuse illegals and illegal workforce. How will those businesses react.


----------

